# Obama's Elf



## tellville (Feb 20, 2009)

Do you want to be Obama's Elf? 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_B5UrI7nAI"]YouTube - Obama's Elf[/ame]


----------



## rescuedbyLove (Feb 20, 2009)

*NO!!!* I can't believe this!


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## rescuedbyLove (Feb 20, 2009)

HAHAHA! I had to put it on my Facebook page!!
Now this is humor!
It also reminds me of why I couldn't give my son Isaac the middle name Scott. I didn't want his name to sound like this: Isaac's cot. (So I gave the middle name to his twin instead.)


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 20, 2009)

rescuedbyLove said:


> HAHAHA! I had to put it on my Facebook page!!



Good idea! I just copied you!!!


----------



## AThornquist (Feb 20, 2009)

LOL! That is very funny.


----------



## caddy (Feb 20, 2009)

Lol !


----------



## nicnap (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## Rangerus (Feb 20, 2009)

Click here to see what Joel Olsteen says about this video.


----------



## Casey (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't know why that's so funny.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 20, 2009)

CaseyBessette said:


> I don't know why that's so funny.


Because its completely suggestive and yet your ears now are trained to hear obama's elf.


----------



## tellville (Feb 20, 2009)

Rangerus said:


> Click here to see what Joel Olsteen says about this video.



I just got sent to the same "Obama's Elf" video?


----------



## Rangerus (Feb 20, 2009)

tellville said:


> Rangerus said:
> 
> 
> > Click here to see what Joel Olsteen says about this video.
> ...



Because "Obama's elf" is now the new Rick Rolled.


----------



## AThornquist (Feb 20, 2009)

Man, I hate getting Rick Rolled... So now I have to fear being Obama's elfed? Scary


----------



## Theognome (Feb 20, 2009)

I may just write the rest of the parody...

Theognome


----------



## kalawine (Feb 20, 2009)

[url=http://www.freesmileys.org]

[/URL]


----------



## Grace Alone (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## Thomas2007 (Feb 20, 2009)

This is priceless - thanks.


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't get it


----------



## Thomas2007 (Feb 20, 2009)

TheocraticMonarchist said:


> I don't get it


 We'll pray for you!


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Feb 20, 2009)

Seriously... I feel left out


----------



## ServantofGod (Feb 20, 2009)

Theognome said:


> I may just write the rest of the parody...
> 
> Theognome



I'm holding you to that! You have four years, and then we have to see it.


----------



## Mark Hettler (Feb 20, 2009)

TheocraticMonarchist said:


> Seriously... I feel left out



The singer is actually singing "All by myself, don't want to be all by myself anymore." It was a popular song several years ago, and most Americans over a certain age are familiar with it. So someone noticed that the pronunciation of "all by myself" in this particular song sounds like "Obama's elf." For those of us familiar with the original, it's very funny. If you're not familiar with the original, it's probably not.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 20, 2009)

TheocraticMonarchist said:


> I don't get it



Wow, you are young!!!


----------



## Theognome (Feb 21, 2009)

ServantofGod said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > I may just write the rest of the parody...
> ...



Four years? I'll probably post the whole thing before tomorrow evening if I know me. 

Theognome

-----Added 2/21/2009 at 12:15:22 EST-----

This song has just achieved the same fame as CCR's Bad Moon Rising. Who can listen to that without thinking, "There's a bathroom on the right"?

Theognome


----------



## Theognome (Feb 21, 2009)

Okay... I actually gave this almost 20 minutes of effort, so here's the first attempt. Forgive me if it's a 'Christmas' song but hey... elves are involved-

_Sung to the tune of *All By Myself* by Eric Carmen_

*Obama's Elf*

_When I was young,
I dreaded every Christmas run,
Worked hard but thanks I got was none,
Those days are gone.

Got on the phone,
And got a job with an unknown,
But now that he's a DC clone,
It makes me groan.

_(chorus)_
Obama's elf,
Don't wanna be 
Obama's elf anymore,
Obama's elf,
Dont's wanna live (as)
Obama's elf anymore.

This much is sure,
Integrity he's made obscure,
And socialism we'll endure,
We bit the lure.

*Instrumental*

_(chorus)_
Obama's elf,
Don't wanna be 
Obama's elf anymore,
Obama's elf,
Dont's wanna live (as)
Obama's elf anymore.

*instrumental*
repeat chorus *2_

Theognome


----------



## Augusta (Feb 21, 2009)

Hysterical!! Yes, young in's won't get it. Don't feel bad Theocratic.

Good job Bill. I will have to go listen to the whole song because it has been a while and I only remember the chorus.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 21, 2009)

Put it on my facebook too, hilarious!


----------



## rescuedbyLove (Feb 21, 2009)

Rangerus said:


> tellville said:
> 
> 
> > Rangerus said:
> ...



I'm probably alone in this....but I love getting Rick Rolled! I think it's hilarious!

-----Added 2/21/2009 at 02:58:16 EST-----



Theognome said:


> Okay... I actually gave this almost 20 minutes of effort, so here's the first attempt. Forgive me if it's a 'Christmas' song but hey... elves are involved-
> 
> _Sung to the tune of *All By Myself* by Eric Carmen_
> 
> ...



Now maybe you and Josh Hicks could do a duet of this and put it on Youtube?


----------



## ExGentibus (Feb 21, 2009)

Absolutely hilarious!


----------



## Nate (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## Hamalas (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## BlackCalvinist (Feb 21, 2009)




----------

